# Welfare voter push has GOP crying foul



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The state has mailed out voter registration letters to nearly 500,000 welfare recipients, in a push sparked by a group led by former ACORN bigwigs that critics say is a naked bid to boost Democrats at the polls in November.
The letters, mailed last month by the state's Department of Transitional Assistance, went out as Republican U.S. Sen. Scott Brown and Democratic challenger Elizabeth Warren have been locked in a neck-and-neck race.
The welfare system's get-out-the-vote push came in response to a suit brought by New England United for Justice (NEU4J), which is led by three former leaders of the controversial Association of Community Organizers for Reform Now. ACORN was disbanded in 2010 amid a voter fraud scandal.

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/po...ates_dems_for_inside_job/srvc=home&position=0


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Yet they indicted Tim Cahill. SMFH


----------



## MaDuce (Sep 18, 2011)

"A democracy cannot exist as a permanent form of government. It can only exist until the voters discover that they can vote themselves largesse from the public treasury. From that moment on, the majority always votes for the candidates promising the most benefits from the public treasury with the result that a democracy always collapses over loose fiscal policy, always followed by a dictatorship. The average age of the world's greatest civilizations has been 200 years." 
― Alexis de Tocqueville


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Except the USA is a democratic _Republic_.. But yah, the clock is ticking...


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Unless they are giving out free shit at the polls, I think most of the wellfare collecting layabouts will be too lazy to vote. Well I pray that is the case.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Elizabeth Warren: Nothing fishy about my kid's role in EBT campaign*

Elizabeth Warren scoffed at U.S. Sen. Scott Brown's charges that her daughter is leading a taxpayer-funded crusade to get welfare recipients out to vote for her mom, even as records show the Democrat scored thousands in campaign dough from the group's bigwigs - including a former Boston Globe publisher.
"The organization that Amelia's involved in was working on voter registration issues I believe before she ever joined," Warren said. "And they were working in several different states, they're working with other organizations and they were working with the commonwealth of Massachusetts before I ever became involved in the campaign."

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/re...ing_fishy_about_my_kids_role_in_ebt_campaign/


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

So the DemocRats are suing to stop Ohio from giving the military a few days to vote early and they roll over to mail out reminders to the slugs to come and register to vote?

You know, the military, people who WORK everyday and are BUSY and sometimes aren't even in the country shouldn't be given extra days to vote. The trend is overwhelmingly conservative voters there, we can't have that for this socialist regime.

But get the slugs a heads up that gee, we are sorry we didn't tell you this when you came in to lie about getting EBT, guess what? You can actually VOTE if you bothered to register. Please vote (D) often too, or you may have to actually work someday.

The only grace here is that most slugs won't bother to register, and if they do, won't bother to actually go to the polling station. Next thing you know Lyin' Liz' kid will sue to have the state pick these shitheads up and drive them to register and vote.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm not the least surprised by the latest slimy ploy of the left to reelect their muppet but allowing parasites the right to vote is mind boggling. 

It doesn't make sense to allow an individual, who has essentially requested to live like a spoiled teenager, the right to vote! In my opinion, when you state that you cannot fend for yourself and your family based on your lack of effort in life, you should not be trusted with the privileged of deciding who gets to run the free world.


----------

